
Ask HN: Where to get news on latest hardware/product updates? - joezkpw
I&#x27;m a mechanical engineer by training but interested in tech stuff. Have been reading HN for a while and wonder if there&#x27;s something the same or similar to HN, but tailored for hardware&#x2F;physical product. Thanks!
======
mk1202
You could try reddit. It has subreddits and multireddits (packages of
subreddits) on all sorts of specialized topics you can subscribe to. I'm not a
computer scientist but you can search/explore suggested multireddits by
topics, and subscribe to lists curated by other users.

~~~
joezkpw
Got it, thanks!

------
amk_
[http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/](http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/)

Fictiv's Hardware Weekly is usually a good place to start. They're a
prototyping shop in Oakland.

~~~
joezkpw
Thanks much!

